# Upper middle abdomen pain, soreness throughout stomach- IBS? Liver?



## ars0n (Nov 29, 2011)

I am a 28y old male who was "diagnosed" with IBS a few years ago, however I only have had serious symptoms about 5-6x in my life, typically once every 6-8 months. I am generally healthy and have always eaten whatever I wanted without a problem, slight acid reflux but nothing serious... when I've had one of these IBS episodes it's usually from the caffeine, fatty foods, lack of exercise, alochol, etc. it all creeps up without me realizing then BAM I get a knot/pit in my stomach that puts me in bed for 3-4 days at a time...It's like I have to start my diet from scratch with liquids and slowly graduating to a balanced diet again...This time, it was triggered by eating greasy foods and the pain is a little different. My entire stomach is bloated and tender...if I press down anywhere on the abdomen it's very sore with a particular focus of pain in the upper middle of my stomach right under the ribcage. When I take a deep breath the upper middle pain tightens and is very noticeable. Even just walking hurts my stomach and makes it difficult to breath properly. Burping has helped quite a bit and my bowel movements have been pretty normal. I am quite worried about my liver. I had slightly elevated liver enzymes about 2 years ago and was diagnosed with "slightly fatty liver" I sustained a serious injury and have also been taking narcotic pain medication on a somewhat regular, but controlled, basis. This last episode came after taking the narcotics the night before and eating grease the next day--- I am guessing this is just a build up of gas / bloating and I am doing it to myself with the types of toxins/fats I am ingesting. Do you guys think this is a fair assessment based on the information i've given? If the pain does not subside soon I will go to the doctor, but even if it goes away (this kind of episode has lasted up to 4 days in the past) within the next few weeks I am going to get a blood test and have my liver checked...I really appreciate anyones input on this. Thank you


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would just say it is best to go over this with your Dr.


----------



## ars0n (Nov 29, 2011)

as an update- the pain got so unbearable that I checked myself into the E.R. after a physical examination, EKG, full blood test, the doctor diagnosed me with gastritis. I typically eat/drink whatever I want, in somewhat of a moderation, with no issues..but I guess it silently all adds up and catches up to me. I'm not taking any antiacids right now so I will begin a 2-week prescription and probably begin to take nexium or aciphex or something on the regular... I've been eating nothing but yogurt, bananas and plain bread for the past 3 days...I miss real food! I think i also want to get an endoscopy done just to get a look at whats going on ...


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I used to cook in "bush" mining camps in the Yukon, and had the world's worst diet--high fat, meat and potatoes and gravy, desserts, way too much coffee, too much booze and too many smokes. One night I had an attack of what was considered to be gastritis. (4 driving hours from the highway and another 3 to the nearest doctor, I just sat in total pain in the cookshack. I thought I was dying.) This was followed by passing gall stones a couple of years later. Another three years and the D started. Moving on my indigestion moved up to reflux and then a perpetual burning across my abdomen. Over this time I constantly tried to moderate my diet, quit smoking, lower my drinking. Eventually, at a point when my health was so low, I began supplementing. One in particular, a grape based flavonoid complex that I began taking for my cholesterol, stopped my stomach problems in about 6 weeks, and lowered my bowel problems over the subsequent year such that I have been "overitnow" since the end of 1999. These problems can be addressed without a lifetime of prescription meds.Mark


----------



## ars0n (Nov 29, 2011)

overitnow said:


> I used to cook in "bush" mining camps in the Yukon, and had the world's worst diet--high fat, meat and potatoes and gravy, desserts, way too much coffee, too much booze and too many smokes. One night I had an attack of what was considered to be gastritis. (4 driving hours from the highway and another 3 to the nearest doctor, I just sat in total pain in the cookshack. I thought I was dying.) This was followed by passing gall stones a couple of years later. Another three years and the D started. Moving on my indigestion moved up to reflux and then a perpetual burning across my abdomen. Over this time I constantly tried to moderate my diet, quit smoking, lower my drinking. Eventually, at a point when my health was so low, I began supplementing. One in particular, a grape based flavonoid complex that I began taking for my cholesterol, stopped my stomach problems in about 6 weeks, and lowered my bowel problems over the subsequent year such that I have been "overitnow" since the end of 1999. These problems can be addressed without a lifetime of prescription meds.Mark


Thanks Mark I will definitely look into natural suppliments / antioxidants, etc. Can you share which complex you use? GNLD Flavanoid Antioxidants? I ran a quick search and thats what seemed to come up the most frequent. Appreciate your tips. Best,


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I use a mixture called Provex CV, made and sold by Melaleuca Inc out of Idaho Falls. (They are a customer marketed membership company, which may mean you will want to fina a substitute you can buy without having to go through a membership process.). The principle elements are red grape seed and skin--the skin is important in controlling the platelet behavior that seems to be key in GI inflammation--bilberry, Quercetin, resveratrol, and ginkgo biloba. To this are added three other extracts that quadruple absorbency. If you do try and find something to replace this, there should be clinical testing behind it to show that it will effect platelet movement, otherwise it will be a pointless test. (It should also cost no more than $35 for a months supply.) I would suggest emailing GNC (or whomever makes the product you choose) in order to assess what level of testing they have done.If you would like to talk more about the Provex, send me a PM and we can talk about how to get ahold of that for a test.Mark


----------

